# Phalaenopsis Mituo Sun Queen "63 2"



## sunset (Jul 28, 2021)

First blooming for this clone. Easy to grow. 
With time and light, the flowers go more and more towards the orange color which is very pleasant


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jul 28, 2021)

Me likey. Where from?


----------



## sunset (Jul 28, 2021)

Linus_Cello said:


> Me likey. Where from?



From ORCHIBIAS, Germany, Taiwan import


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 28, 2021)

very pretty colouration


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Aug 10, 2021)

Such a nice photo!!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 10, 2021)

cute


----------

